# 223 twist rates..... lets discuss the options..



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

lets talk twist....

i recently picked up a spsV in 223, assuming because the salesman told me so, that it had a 1/9" twist rate..... NOT SO
it has 1/12.

ive never had good luck with my other 1/12 rate guns shooting heavier(60-70) grain lead.......

but with this 26" bbl, ive been told that it will overcome the weight issue because the bullet spends more time in the bbl and it will stabilise the heavy stuff well.
does anyone have any experience with this gun, or bbl and heavier loads?
i just dont want to drop $100 on heavy lead if its not worth me shooting in the long run....

BTW.... with 55 grain fmjbt, @about 2800fps, to break in the bbl, im shooting all around .68"

no groups with handloads so far over 1" except the one shot i called, and that 5 sot group was 1.09" ctc.

any input from people with long bbls and slow twist would be good


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Twist is twist and if you put a 1/12 in a 16 inch barrel or a 48 inch barrel it doesn't speed up the rotation of the bullet. Head up the behind sales pitch from the types that are more interested in a sale today than return customers. Increased speed will have a slight enhancement to stability. That is why you often find 22-250 with a slower twist than a 223. My Winchester Featherweight in 223 is one in ten, while my Savage 22-250 is one in 12, and my Remington 22-250 is one in fourteen. 
The 223 does OK up to the 60 gr V-Max
The Savage does OK up to the 60 gr V-Max
But the Remington wants nothing to do with 60 gr or above.

My DPMS with one in nine handles the 69 gr SMK ok, but the 75 gr A-Max it will not stabilize.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Very well stated. Here is the link from lilja

http://www.riflebarrels.com/products/ca ... _rates.htm

They say 60 is the most you can go. I do not know why they do not put a 1:9 on so you can shoot the 69gr bullets.

The Great Wall of China was originally created to keep Chuck Norris out. It failed miserably.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

those thoughts are similar to mine. 
i was just praying otherwise.........

man that ****** me off that i bought this rifle under false pretence.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, what exactly is "OK" on the 69gr SMK?

Does that mean it will handle it, or does that mean the groups are just OK? I am wondering how high I can go with my Sportical. If the 69 SMKs work ok meaning the groups are not great but just ok, then I think I will look a little lighter.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

if you are wanting to shoot the 70+ grain 1/7 is preferable.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

if you want a 1 in 9 twist i would take it back and have a little chat with the saleman and the boss.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

laite319 said:


> Plainsman, what exactly is "OK" on the 69gr SMK?
> 
> Does that mean it will handle it, or does that mean the groups are just OK? I am wondering how high I can go with my Sportical. If the 69 SMKs work ok meaning the groups are not great but just ok, then I think I will look a little lighter.


A fellow I know here in Jamestown is getting .4 inches out of the 69 gr SMK. I only get about .7 inches with it. I get just over .3 with the Hornady V-Max and I think that makes a better coyote round anyway. 
I tried the 69 gr when the rifle only had about 50 rounds through it. I still have a couple of boxes and will give them a try again this spring. I keep hearing about 1/4 inch groups so I have not given up yet.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> A fellow I know here in Jamestown is getting .4 inches out of the 69 gr SMK. I only get about .7 inches with it. I get just over .3 with the Hornady V-Max and I think that makes a better coyote round anyway.
> I tried the 69 gr when the rifle only had about 50 rounds through it. I still have a couple of boxes and will give them a try again this spring. I keep hearing about 1/4 inch groups so I have not given up yet.


Plainsman, thanks for the reply!!! WOW, that is probably much better than I can shoot. Maybe when I get a new trigger, and buttstock. What are you load specs on the V-max, or is it factory? I have not had great luck so far, but have only tried the HSM 50 and 55 v max and the fiocchi 40gr v max. I think after a few more rounds things will get better. I have fired a total of 15 rounds through the rifle as of today.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

im going back to LL BEAN this weekend, ill be taking it with me

they have a lifetime satisfaction guarantee anyways,

any reccomendations for what i should purchase instead?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

if you want to shoot heavier bullets why not just get a 243 in the first place? my 1 in 8 tikka shoots 36gr varmint grenades just fine id imagine your 1 in 12 could handle heavier bullets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

lait, PM to you in a moment.


----------

